# any spider jokes



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

just want to no any good spider joke to me and over people cheers: victory:


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

tarantulamatt said:


> just want to no any good spider joke to me and over people cheers: victory:


Saw some on the net:

1. Why did the spider buy a car?
To take it out for a spin.

2. What does a spider do when it gets angry?
It goes up the wall

pretty lame but there are more @ Aha! Jokes > Kids Jokes > Animal Jokes > Spider jokes


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

One songs my dad used to sing when I was a kid to me was:

"spider, spider, on the wall, come on down before you fall"
"Watch out spider, that wall has been plastered
Come on down you little....... Spider"

Always made me laugh!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are some good one's.

Q: What do you call a blind tarantula.

A: _Hemirrhagus_. sp but it would be best to consult a dichotomous key before committing to that opinion.

Q: Why did the spider cross the road.

A: It had no choice in the matter it was in a lady's handbag and as spider was not able to open the zip. 

:no1:: victory:


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Here are some good one's.
> 
> Q: What do you call a blind tarantula.
> 
> ...


you should be ashamed:lol2:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks guys there are a few funny ones lol


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

tarantulamatt said:


> thanks guys there are a few funny ones lol


heres a cringeworthy one that belongs in a christmas cracker:

Q: whats hairy and has 8 legs?
A: an unshaven octopus

:whistling2:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

thats a funny one:2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

utterbeastage said:


> heres a cringeworthy one that belongs in a christmas cracker:
> 
> Q: whats hairy and has 8 legs?
> A: an unshaven octopus
> ...


Tis a good one and im sure it has made a cracker at least once :lol2:
P.s Me ashamed never the only way to live is without shame, or at least that's a defence iv used in court more then once.


----------

